# Burst hematoma(s) in cats...



## SammyL (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I need help, if anyone has had experience with this. I have a four-year-old barn cat that for the last two months has had recurring hematomas that burst open. It is very bloody, needless to say.

The first one was on his back, it burst open and healed quickly. The second was on his side, again, burst open, and healed. Slowly, but it healed. Yesterday I noticed another one on his hip/leg area that burst.

I feel so bad for him because until the wound heals there is just a big gaping hole there.






I keep the area clean, and he is given penicillin. Surprisingly, he doesn't appear to be in much, if any, pain despite how bad the wound looks. He still eats, and drinks. He has never been one to roam.

Does anyone know what could be causing these?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## candycar (Dec 14, 2009)

I wish I could help...I have ever heard of what you describe. Are they infected wounds? Or like blood blisters?

Our "sometimes tomcat" gets nasty infected wounds that burst and drain, we just give antibiotics and clean them when we can.

Maybe a trip to the vet is in order....Good Luck


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds more like abscesses. I'd take him into the vet and have the vet check it out to see what it really is and what is really going on with them.

Good luck.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 14, 2009)

sounds like abcesses to me. Is he intact? Intact toms are nortorious fighters and cat bites can leave nasty puncture wounds that heal over then abcess.


----------



## SammyL (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.

I will try to get pictures of the wound and post them tomorrow. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it straight blood that is coming out when these things burst, or is it more a watery, bloody fluid?

I'm picturing an abcess, which may have a large amount of blood & watery fluid, not just pus, in it. Regardless if your cat is neutered or not, do you have any tom cats around? A mean tom will surely bit other males, even neutered ones, and a cat bite does lead to a nasty abcess.


----------



## SammyL (Dec 15, 2009)

From what I can tell, it is straight blood coming out. No pus, etc.

And as far as I know, there are no other tom cats roaming. Too many dogs and people who dislike cats around here.

Besides, my buddy is not one to fight. More of a lover.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 15, 2009)

He does not have to be a fighter himself, another cat could be beating him up. Just because you do not see them does not mean they are not around. Feral cats can be very secretive.



SammyL said:


> Besides, my buddy is not one to fight. More of a lover.


----------

